# Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Kibri 16050, Track Maintenance Machine



## AyalaBotto

Hi,

My present project on my work bench: a Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine by Kibri Ref. 16050.

Photos of the real "beast":

































Now a first look to the model of the Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine produced by Kibri Ref. 16050

















Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks like a super-detailed kit ... should be a fun build.

Is the kit un-motorized, but you'll be adding your own custom motor?

TJ


----------



## AyalaBotto

Hi,

It will be a runner model but with no motorization. 
For that reason I'll replace the original plastic wheels with metal wheels from ROCO recomended by Kibri as I use Märklin system. 
DC metal wheels works find on AC system, but the opposite will cause you a lot of problems!!!

By the way, perhaps you could help me with the following question:
Parts numbered 52,53,54,55,56 and 57 should be painted in yellow or in green like part 51?
The instruction sheet of this model is available at the link:
http://www.modelmania.com.pl/images/kibri/kibri16090.pdf

And what about the RAL reference of the yellow colour used on this 09-3x? Any sugestion?

Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - Kibri Ref. 16050*

Hi,

Some photos of this on going project:





































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## tjcruiser

Instruction sheet link doesn't appear to be working.

TJ


----------



## AyalaBotto

tjcruiser said:


> Instruction sheet link doesn't appear to be working.
> 
> TJ


It's working now.

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - Kibri Ref. 16050*

Hi,

Updated photos of this project:

































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - Kibri 16050*

Hi,

Updated photos of this project:



















Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - Kibri 16050*

Hi,

I don't know why ImageShack remove the 2nd photo of my model...
Here it goes again:









Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## norgale

With some creative engineering this model could be one heck of a track cleaning car.
Pete


----------



## HardcoreABN

norgale said:


> With some creative engineering this model could be one heck of a track cleaning car.
> Pete


That is a great idea


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - Kibri 16050*

Hi,

One step closer to finish this project!
My own decals produced with Corel Draw and successfully printed on a standard A4 sheet to check colours and dimensions of every single decal.









Next step: print the decals in a blank decal sheet from Colorado and apply them all one by one!

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## broox

You're a braver man than I.

I like the idea posted above of making it a track cleaning car. would be epic! (and give it a reason to be taken around the track regularly)


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Is there a special procedure you used to create your own decals? A special paper, I'm sure, that you use? I'd like to hear more about that, perhaps I'll try it myself for other items. Maybe you could create a separate post here on the Forum for guys like me to learn the technique?

Thanks, Don


----------



## New Berlin RR

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Is there a special procedure you used to create your own decals? A special paper, I'm sure, that you use? I'd like to hear more about that, perhaps I'll try it myself for other items. Maybe you could create a separate post here on the Forum for guys like me to learn the technique?
> 
> Thanks, Don


I would be interested as well!!

nice work on the model, hope to see more progress!


----------



## AyalaBotto

*Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Track Maintenance Machine - Kibri 16050*

Hi,

Another finished project: the Plasser & Theurer 09-3x from COMSA company (Kibri 16050).



























































































Photos with higher resolution of the second Plasser & Theurer 09-3x I built this time from FERGRUPO company available here:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayal...Ferroviario-Trains-Miniatures/100140160133220


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------

